# Newbie to the world of kidding!



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Im new to the "kidding world" what kind of wormer should i use on mom before or after birth? I have done a fecal on her, I know right now she was a mild worm egg problem but my local vet is a dog/cat vet doesnt know what to worm her with. They were all wormed by the farm vet in July but i can't seem to find the name of what it was, it was a injection. Right now i am having a hard time with my vet of two year's ....... seem's everything they have done has caused more problem's! Any and all advice would be appreciated! Rose-bud is due anytime now (we think) She had a long string of clear goo 4 day's ago and yesterday she started wandering and being pushed away from the other's. She's doing stretch's, itching at her side's, talking soft to her side's, flopping her lip's open, laying down getting up and staring off into space which isnt like her at all! She is a rescue approx. 5 year's old, not sure exactly what breed.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ivermectin seems to be the most popular wormer. I have 2 does I think may have worms because their eyelid color is much more pale than the others and they are losing condition. So I gave them an ORAL dose of Ivermectin <DON'T USE IVERMECTIN PLUS ON A PREGNANT GOAT regular Ivermectin is safe>. The dosage I used was 1cc per 30lbs.
I dosed my girls last night and they are due next week. I got friends advice on here and they recommended that I wait 10 days do it again and then a week after that so hopefully I can get all the hatching eggs...

if you had a fecal done you need to find out what kind of worms you are dealing with. Some wormers don't work for certain parasites. Ivermectin treats a lot of them, but not tapeworm. I've read somewhere that safeguard for goats is the best way to get rid of tapeworms.

I am hoping Ivermectin treats whatever is ailing my girls, but if I don't see an improvement soon I'll have to find a vet that I can get a fecal done <so far the ones I've called want too much $$!!! GRRRR>, then I will know exactly what I am dealing with, and how to get rid of it.

BTW, Welcome to the forum! And good luck with your doe!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What type of worm eggs did the vet see in the fecal? That will determine which wormer you should be using. Welcome by the way!!! :wave:


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

The vet just called and told me to get the ivermectin from my local vet. She had a fecal done i can't remember the name of the worm but said to wait 2 week's after kidding to worm her????????? Fecal testing here are only $15.00 .... Thank's for the welcome!! I just came in from the barn and she's WAY different than this morning!! No ligament's, her back is hunched, she doesnt want her grain and she wants me nowhere around her!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

why can't i upload pictures??


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The vet said to wait 2 weeks after kidding to worm her? huh? I've never heard of that? I've always been told that as soon as they kid and expell the placenta that you should worm them. And then you wait 7-10 days and can do it again if needed to kill off any additional eggs that might hatch after the first treatment.

You don't have to have a prescription to get Ivermectin, you can get it at your feed/farm supply store, tractor supply has it as well. I bought mine at Southern States.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I live in a very small town, in which our feed store is up for sale, so not too many option's. Closest tractor supply is 67 mile's! 
That's what the vet told me this afternoon 2 week's after kidding give the wormer. That is why i am looking for good goat help here. 
Mind you this is the same vet that came out to look at rosebud and the other's 2 week's and told me they were all good, rose-bud wasnt prego but bring her in for x-ray's to see if there's a bladder infection! I called on monday due to a discharge from rosebud's rear, vet came on thursday. i wasnt home when she came out to the house, they know me and my animal's my fault i trusted her. She came to my work maybe a mile down the road from home we talked she came here did a ultrasound (found nothing) came back told me everyone looked alright, i came home 2 hour's later and had a half dead goat in the other barn ............. SHE NEVER LOOKED at the other's (admited it the next day on the phone) so i would love to hear what other's have done and obviously have had positive outcome! Closest farm vet is an hour and a half!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Well you will get alot of help here....

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/

you can send fecal here....and other necessary test.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/jeffers ... IV/ca/135/

is where you can get ivermectian and all your other goatie needs, wants and must haves.

Good Luck...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry there isn't a supply store closer to you. I am with Hush Hills --- Jeffers is a really good place to get your supplies. I did my first order through them about 2 weeks ago, and had everything within a week. There was a stall because they had one item on backorder, but got it the next day, otherwise it would have been a faster delivery.

We have lots of farm supply stores here, but they don't sell goat specific items, so I have to drive about45 minutes to get grain, minerals, and anything else like cd/t, etc. from the tractor supply there. So I try to do everything at once while I am in that area.

Here's my most recent post on worming preggo does, since I have 2 that I suspect have worms and am treating with ivermectin. If it doesn't work the fecal will tell me what they have.
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=19185


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

thank you all for the info :stars: i placed my order and holy smoke's i can't believe the money i am saving! Little town = exspensive!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok, so if the lig's are gone, she's sunken in on the side's, has a creamy colored discharge, can't get comfy, tail is raised up ....... She's kidding soon??? I can't seem to upload picture's!!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like she's real close! I have a doe who is the same way - she's due on Friday. Another sign would be a strutted udder. It'll be very full and may even look shiny. Also they get a 'posty' look to their back legs, instead of having an angle, their legs will look straight like fence posts. 

Good Luck to you and your doe


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Rose-bud has no udder really, there's a little bit in there but not much! She's pretty lazy so i can't get a posture look at her, she'd rather lay down and eat on some hay :sleeping: Were not really sure when she is due and this is my first kidding!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Okay i just got dat'es rose-bud with exsposed to a buck from the middle of october to nov 26th so i guess i could have awhile????? Either way she's in her own barn, i'm not taking any chance's!!!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well after 2 hour's of looking thru paperwork, there's no way it's the 26th of November! I brought her home the 16th 2nd day of deer season! ugh ...... i hope i don't ever have to go thru this process ever again!!! Now i know how you all feel when your not "sure" if the buck crossed the fence!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Another :whatgoat: I did my first order at jeffer's and was happy, now i'm back on there .... I am considering doing my own shot's i do them for the dog's. It's $65 a farm call plus $20 per goat for exam plus shot's yearly. What is this a good shot for them http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... 30&cn=3301 it say's sheep but not goat. Also does anyone give their goats a over eating shot :whatgoat: Any info would help thank's!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't know anything about the medicine you listed the link for, but I am sure someone will have the answer.

overeating is the CD/T and highly recommended. It's also very inexpensive which is a ++++. I definitely recommend learning how to give your own shots, you'll save a lot of $$!!! We do our own shots. I've given 4 shots and feel very confident. Main thing is learning how much and where each shot is to be given, and making sure you either have someone to hold them still or you can restrain them so they don't wiggle around.

This is the only shot we give other than when wormer is needed.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/product ... pn=0031616


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

This is what we use.

http://www.jefferslivestock.com/bar-vac ... 1/cn/3301/

For babies you give at 3 weeks and then 4 weeks later (2cc each time). Some breeders do it at 1 month and then 2 months of age. Adults get it once a year (2cc). Since we bred our does to deliver February/March we gave our girls their CD-T in January so it will help protect the babies until they get theirs.
Oh and the 50 ml is the same thing as 50 cc, so the 50 ml bottle is enough to do 25 shots. :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't see the kind we use on Jeffers, we get ours from TSC and it's called goatvac cd/t.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Perfect thank's!


----------

